
Ask HN: What's the best way to accept donations? - laex
I&#x27;m looking for a service that charges minimal transaction fee in exchange for giving away something valuable. Ex:
1. Free software
2. Blog Posts
3. Graphics<p>Some of the existing solutions:
1. Paypal
2. BitCoin
3. Stripe
======
afarrell
One option, depending on where you are located: Direct Debit with
[https://gocardless.com/](https://gocardless.com/)

------
mtmail
Have a look at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flattr](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flattr)

